# SUV advice



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

So, I am returning my Buick lacrosse and am looking to buy an uberblack SUV. I want to be able to take Black and SUV calls only. The suburban is too huge for me. I am going to try to test drive it. In any case, which SUV is best?....Also will I be able to go only black/SUV and Block out the remaining x or other calls?...How do I get that done? I want to take only uberblack and SUV calls. ..Please advice.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Comparing the Black and SUV lists, there's only a few that overlap so you're pretty limited. I'd say Tahoe is your best bet as they're still spacious without being as big as the Suburban. The Navigator is probably the smallest and most affordable of all the vehicles that can do both.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Glad you've made the choice to buy instead of rent.


----------



## SUberbanDriver (Jul 16, 2016)

A Suburban much more luggage space than a Tahoe. I've filled mine up with pax and luggage more than once. In Atlanta, black Suburbans seem to be the SUV of choice for car service companies. If you get one with 4 wheel drive, you can clean up this winter.

I really liked the Ford Excursion EL because the third row seats fold flat with the push of a button. I have to physically remove the third row in the Suburban but my wife preferred the Suburban - need I say more?


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

If you buy a 2016 Cadillac escalade ESV.and make it uber black that would be a good idea.and you make more money during surge time.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> Glad you've made the choice to buy instead of rent.


Yeah the guy I am renting it from started harassing me just because he has old uber a account! This is independent business.... Nobody has right to control us. The best thing to do is to own your own car..... otherwise the people who you rent from start bullying. That's what I realise now . So, I am returning his car now. Time to buy my own car.


----------



## Toadster (Aug 10, 2016)

Have a friend has a Lexus. Small SUV, probably the best. Nissan Rogue would be good also. Personally I'd get the Kia Sedona because I like minivans.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Don't try to reinvent the wheel. What's the vast majority of SUV's out there doing livery work? There's a reason you see everyone using the same type of SUV.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Toadster said:


> Have a friend has a Lexus. Small SUV, probably the best. Nissan Rogue would be good also. Personally I'd get the Kia Sedona because I like minivans.


But none of these are uber black and xl/suv


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Don't try to reinvent the wheel. What's the vast majority of SUV's out there doing livery work? There's a reason you see everyone using the same type of SUV.


But I can't drive a suburban. ...it's too huge


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberRose said:


> But I can't drive a suburban. ...it's too huge


Have you ever tried driving one? If you can drive for hire in NYC on a daily basis, I'm confident you can drive a suburban. They're just big cars.

If you're going SUV and you plan on owning, suburban is really your best option. Suburbans are cheap to fix, easy to work on, and are work horses. Like i said before, everyone uses them for a reason.

Does the MKT count as SUV or not enough seating? If the MKT counts as SUV, that should be your only other option if you're set on driving SUV.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Yeah the guy I am renting it from started harassing me just because he has old uber a account! This is independent business.... Nobody has right to control us. The best thing to do is to own your own car..... otherwise the people who you rent from start bullying. That's what I realise now . So, I am returning his car now. Time to buy my own car.


How is he bothering you? Did he see how much you were making and asked for more rent?


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> How is he bothering you? Did he see how much you were making and asked for more rent?


In a lot of ways....I will answer this question after the date I return the car to him!!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Have you ever tried driving one? If you can drive for hire in NYC on a daily basis, I'm confident you can drive a suburban. They're just big cars.
> 
> If you're going SUV and you plan on owning, suburban is really your best option. Suburbans are cheap to fix, easy to work on, and are work horses. Like i said before, everyone uses them for a reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Nobody likes how the MKT looks. Lincoln probably doesn't even like how they look. But they're work horses, are cheap/easy to fix, and go 300k miles plus. Lincolns are built for this business. The last five i've owned have had anywhere from 200k to 450k miles when sold and all were great working condition. My current mks has 110k miles on it and still runs and looks like a brand new car with minimal repairs. An MKT will be a much smoother ride than a suburban, not as obnoxiously big, and much nicer inside, but i don't know if it qualifies as an SUV for uber.

If you really don't want the MKT, go to chevy as test drive a suburban. Even if you don't plan on buying, just act like you are. Test drives are free. Buy used.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

You can only do SUV calls with a full size SUV. The list is on the Uber NYC site. And the chances of Uber allowing you to take only Black calls is slim to none after UberMan's and UberMike's public announcements on how to get it done. Esp UberMike. He ruined it by bringing attention to the little secret some drivers knew. Now Uber NYC knows and they've tightened the loophole.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> You can only do SUV calls with a full size SUV. The list is on the Uber NYC site. And the chances of Uber allowing you to take only Black calls is slim to none after UberMan's and UberMike's public announcements on how to get it done. Esp UberMike. He ruined it by bringing attention to the little secret some drivers knew. Now Uber NYC knows and they've tightened the loophole.


Do people actually pay attention to uberdipshitmike? I highly doubt that clown is on uber's radar. He's just a bum that sleeps in his car and drives people around for 22 hours a day with nothing else going on in his life.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Do people actually pay attention to uberdipshitmike? I highly doubt that clown is on uber's radar. He's just a bum that sleeps in his car and drives people around for 22 hours a day with nothing else going on in his life.


He tags Uber NYC in his posts. Of course they are aware of him, whether they want to be or not. Josh isn't that dumb...anyone who has messaged Uber in the last 3 days trying to get their platform modified will tell you that now Uber NYC suddenly has English speaking staff (with American names) replying to you. This loophole is dead for the most part.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberRose said:


> But I can't drive a suburban. ...it's too huge


You can do it. It just takes some practice.
Try maneuvers in an empty parking lot with cones. I know a guy who is literally 4'11". One of the best Suburban drivers in town.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Don't try to reinvent the wheel. What's the vast majority of SUV's out there doing livery work? There's a reason you see everyone using the same type of SUV.


yes, this!


UberRose said:


> But I can't drive a suburban. ...it's too huge











They make vehicles with back up cameras, and they can parallel park them selves if you get all the options. Lane departure warnings, emergency breaking assist, etc. But...


UberRose said:


> ..it's too huge


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> You can only do SUV calls with a full size SUV. The list is on the Uber NYC site. And the chances of Uber allowing you to take only Black calls is slim to none after UberMan's and UberMike's public announcements on how to get it done. Esp UberMike. He ruined it by bringing attention to the little secret some drivers knew. Now Uber NYC knows and they've tightened the loophole.


Really? So now uber won't give us the black only option? :-'(....damn...


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

stuber said:


> You can do it. It just takes some practice.
> Try maneuvers in an empty parking lot with cones. I know a guy who is literally 4'11". One of the best Suburban drivers in town.


Great idea!

But now what's the point of buying it if I will be doing x calls with it?!!


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> In a lot of ways....I will answer this question after the date I return the car to him!!


....AND get your deposit back!


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> ....AND get your deposit back!


Slim pete....what's your opinion....shud I buy suv or lacrosse?


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Great idea!
> 
> But now what's the point of buying it if I will be doing x calls with it?!!


I think you will only get accurate answers to your queries if you talk to 2-3 different people at the Uber office.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

The only SUV you should think about buying to do livery work or anything related to UberSUV/Black is a Suburban or Navigator L. Of curse by Suburban this includes Yukon XL and Escalade ESV. Like previously stated there's a reason these vehicles are previlant; everything else out there is too small for this type of work...and we do mean everything.


----------



## Notauberhater (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't know why nobody mentions the Infiniti QX60 
It does all categories and is the least expensive SUV you can get and is the perfect size for her.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Notauberhater said:


> I don't know why nobody mentions the Infiniti QX60
> It does all categories and is the least expensive SUV you can get and is the perfect size for her.


Q60 is inadequate size (luggage) for many of the possible trips. Thus, it functions as a sedan alternative. If you want capacity, you need the FULL SIZE AMERICAN IRON.


----------



## Notauberhater (Jan 26, 2016)

stuber said:


> Q60 is inadequate size (luggage) for many of the possible trips. Thus, it functions as a sedan alternative. If you want capacity, you need the FULL SIZE AMERICAN IRON.


All that matters is that it qualifies for SUV and it's the best price. You can go spend 60k plus so you can fit a extra bag


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

That's a perspective, but there's more business besides Uber. The pro livery drivers (who may also use Uber) prefer the largest vehicles.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

UberRose said:


> So, I am returning my Buick lacrosse and am looking to buy an uberblack SUV. I want to be able to take Black and SUV calls only. The suburban is too huge for me. I am going to try to test drive it. In any case, which SUV is best?....Also will I be able to go only black/SUV and Block out the remaining x or other calls?...How do I get that done? I want to take only uberblack and SUV calls. ..Please advice.


Just install back up sensors. You'll be fine.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberRose said:


> Really? So now uber won't give us the black only option? :-'(....damn...


Yep, that's a well established scam Uber has been running in many markets. SUV and BLACK are required to appear as SELECT as well. Not optional.

This is exactly the kind of tactics to caused me to ditch Uber.

I'm not running a 2015 Expedition at $2.00/mile, pay out Uber's ridiculously high commission, and then be subject to penalties for passing on the cheapie customers ordering SELECT. Why should they get something they're not willing to pay for?

It's a loser for drivers. But naturally, the passengers and Uber think it's great. Go to Hell.


----------



## SUberbanDriver (Jul 16, 2016)

uberfraud said:


> Just install back up sensors. You'll be fine.


WORD! I have the factory sensors on mine but wish I had the backup camera too. There are after-market cameras available for a pretty reasonable price and I may end up investing in one.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'd get the mkt to start and if you decide to continue on with livery work get a suburban. 
The mkt getsdecent gas milage and had the most comfortable and nicest interior of the bunch. It's also a pleasure to drive 
All the seats fold flat so it's versatile for your own use. 
I know people don't like the look but I think they look good and not like everything else on the road 
I'm planning on getting that or an acura Mdx to start doing black. I ready have a client list from my select work. If I decide I need a bigger vehicleater I'll do that but most the time tour calls are going to be no more then 4 people with luggage and the mkt will fit the bill 
You'll have to turn a few of the 6 person heavy luggage rides but they will not be that regular


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Notauberhater said:


> I don't know why nobody mentions the Infiniti QX60
> It does all categories and is the least expensive SUV you can get and is the perfect size for her.


 Yes....This is the vehicle I am aiming to buy eventually....because it does everything.


----------

